# Happy ST. Patricks Day from my lil green carebear



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

*Here's Latte in her lucky bear hoodie*











*So you can see the 4 leaf clover *











*this one i had to lure her with a treat so she'd look at the camera. lol*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is just tooooooooooooo cute! I love her little white toes. Absolutely darling.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

She looks adorable!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sooooo cute love that hoodie!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

She is soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Eeek she just looks like a little piece of Easter chocolate; I just wanna Omnomnom all over her. <3


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

She is so cute! I love her hoodie - she's totally in the Irish spirit  LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

elaina said:


> *Here's Latte in her lucky bear hoodie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brodysmom said:


> She is just tooooooooooooo cute! I love her little white toes. Absolutely darling.


Thank you so much Tracy! 



Munchii said:


> She looks adorable!


thanks! 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Sooooo cute love that hoodie!!


thanks Sherri, ( i might be able to find one for Beau)... let me know if you want me to hold one for you if i can find one )



Pookypeds said:


> She is soooooooo cute!!!


thank you!! 



KittynKahlua said:


> Eeek she just looks like a little piece of Easter chocolate; I just wanna Omnomnom all over her. <3


LOL, oh, that so cute and funny!!! , yes, a little chocolate Easter bunny 



proudpeyotemama said:


> She is so cute! I love her hoodie - she's totally in the Irish spirit  LOL


thank you ! , yes, She'll wear the luckybear hoodie for St Patricks Day . then back to the girly pink one and the red one after then


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

latte u totally look like a bear in it! :lol: and today is st pattys day?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> latte u totally look like a bear in it! :lol: and today is st pattys day?



LOL, Nooooo, its on Saturday, but we thought we'd start early ( actually i wanted to show someone who was interested in buying a green hoodie what it looked like on my little model  )


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ah ok! hehehe  oh no...im supposed to go out saturday....hmmm drunk drivers...hmmm


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> ah ok! hehehe  oh no...im supposed to go out saturday....hmmm drunk drivers...hmmm



you doing anything fun??? yeah , watch out for those drivers


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> you doing anything fun??? yeah , watch out for those drivers


well just after work going to see the bf, i wanna go punch his arm :read2:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, punch his arm??? what did he do??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> LOL, punch his arm??? what did he do??


lmao he changed my status to me eating eel balls :lol: what a turd


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lol , that must be some kind of game... i'm not up on those kind of things... 
now , i'm reallly going. byeeee . be back later


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She's so cute with her hood up!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

OMG what a sweetie! love it!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hehe, you have to love that long tongue! Very cute!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

She's all ready for her shamrock shake! What
an adorable little lass!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a little sweetie, love the hoodie with ears


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Omg where can i get one of these for my babies <3 I love it!! so adorable <3


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OzChi said:


> She's so cute with her hood up!


thanks! she doesnt keep the hood on for too long though 



KittyD said:


> OMG what a sweetie! love it!


thank you! 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Hehe, you have to love that long tongue! Very cute!


lol. i know , i didnt realize she had such a long tounge!


Nala said:


> She's all ready for her shamrock shake! What
> an adorable little lass!


 thank you! oh, i love those shamrock shakes!



Reese and Miley said:


> What a little sweetie, love the hoodie with ears


thank you so much 


Smittens4CHi's said:


> Omg where can i get one of these for my babies <3 I love it!! so adorable <3


thanks!! i have a very few for sale under buyers/sellers section. well i have a few more that i didnt post that i'm getting tomorrow. not many though. so if you want one and i have the right size, i'll hold for you. let me know.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Latte is officially the fashionista of the month! So many outfits, so little time, lol. 
I love her in everything, she's so pretty, she makes every outfit look fab.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww LS, thank you so much!!!! and its so nice to see you back here, i missed you


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

elaina said:


> awww LS, thank you so much!!!! and its so nice to see you back here, i missed you


I missed you too Elaine. :love8: I really did.
I'm trying to just come by little by little, not for too long.
Missed so much, and am really looking forward to catching up.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love carebares. The last pics is too cute.


----------

